# More hive stands



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

The tire stands look good too. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks good but I wonder how far you have to take your frames to be extracted? Looks all up-hill to me?


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

max2 said:


> Looks good but I wonder how far you have to take your frames to be extracted? Looks all up-hill to me?


Oh yeah. Everything here is either uphill or downhill. Ain't no "level" anywhere on this property.
But there's a bit of dirt road that I can drive within about 30' of the hives so it's not so bad.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I get it - but what a view!!

Level ground is as rare as hens teeth here too.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

A friend of mine has done the same single pole stands using 4" pvc with a closet (toilet) flange glued on top with plywood screwed to the flange.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 9, 2015)

BeeBop - That is so stinking cool ! The welded tops are beyond my capability but I love the concrete wheel idea. 
There is an extra hole in the concrete. Is that to stake it in place so it cant be pushed?


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

Dabbler said:


> There is an extra hole in the concrete. Is that to stake it in place so it cant be pushed?


Honestly, I have no idea why the extra hole is there. But I figured it might come in handy some day.
I could drive a stake through it to help hold the stand in place or I could put a chain through it to drag them around or to chain them down.
I'll probably never use the holes but I had some short scraps of PVC conduit laying around so I added them..


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Great ideas! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Very clever


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

Last week I caught one of my own swarms and hived it. I didn't have a proper stand to put the hive on so I parked it on top of a plastic 30 gallon drum and figured I'd build another steel stand when I got some time. 
I already had another "tire-full-o-cement-with-a-steel-post" base made but I don't have enough angle iron laying around to build a top so a 2+ hour round trip drive to the steel store is required. Maybe next week...

Fast forward to this morning, and when I wake up the wind is howling through here like crazy with higher winds forecast for afternoon and I'm scared to death that the plastic drum with it's top heavy load is going to blow over in the wind. Panic...! Need a sturdy stand NOW! 

I poked around my lumber pile and found some serviceable 2 x 6 & 2 x 4 scraps to cut up and I used a 2-1/2" hole saw to blow some holes in them. A chunk of 3/8" all-thread plus nuts and washers and a handful of wood screws holds it all together and... voila! A top for my hive stand. And of course a smear of Tanglefoot on the post makes it ant proof. The ants have been a ***** already this spring so ant proof is a highly desirable trait.

Ain't nuthin' pretty about it. It's quite hideous actually. But it was cheap and easy and fast in a time of immediate need.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

They don't care what it looks like. It looks like it'll work to me.

By the way, putting about 15 gallons of water in a plastic drum makes it pretty stable. I used a couple drums for swarm trap stands last year. With water added for stability of course.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Didn't get hives on them yet.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi,


My wife and I have three hives in our back yard. I built stands for each using 10 inch lag bolts for legs. I then drilled a hole through the top of a PVC cap, inverted it and hot glued it to where the lag bolt screws into the wood. Then I put plenty of High Temperature Grease inside the inverted PVC caps. Ants and other crawling insects won't walk over the grease and into the hive. 

Hope this helps.

Glenn


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

We just made this bench and it works well.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I use the 4' garage insulation foam for a hive stand in the summer time.
Then in the winter time place the hive on a wooden stand
and use the foam to insulate the hives.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Found this to be a cheap, quick hive stand. The spacing of the 4x4s allow for IPM bottoms to be utilized also.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

More of a permanent setup, with a slab and some leftover concrete blocks, then a wooden box.


----------



## robinh (Jun 19, 2014)




----------

